# How long to soak corks



## blackpage (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm just getting ready to sweeten my wine and I realized I'm not exactly sure how long to boil/soak my corks...any help?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 12, 2010)

I never soak corks. I feel you're inviting problems and break down of your cork. If you have a floor corker put them in dry. If your using a handcorker and feel you need to wet them, put them in a colander and pour a kmeta sanitizing solution over them and let them drain.


----------



## rodo (Dec 12, 2010)

I just put 10 - 15 in some warm water (140 degree) and start putting them in when I get down to 4 or 5 left I put some more in the water.
(using a hand corker)


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

Use a corkador.
Now depending on what kind of cork, warm/hot water may damage them. On some, heat can start to melt the glue holding some of them together. others may remove some protective coating they may have. 
Use a corkador. Do a search here here to find how to make one.


----------



## Julie (Dec 12, 2010)

I dip mine in the santization that dripped out of the bottles in the bottle tree, I don't let them sit in it, just swirl them around. I use to let them lay in it but I did start to have some of the corks break down in the bottle so I do not do that. Why do you need to boil the corks, I would think that would also break down the cork?


----------



## Tom (Dec 12, 2010)

rodo said:


> I just put 10 - 15 in some warm water (140 degree) and start putting them in when I get down to 4 or 5 left I put some more in the water.
> (using a hand corker)


You can use #8 corks and they will go in w/o putting them in warm water


----------



## jeepingchick (Dec 12, 2010)

I place mine in sanatizing solution that is room temp at when i start my bottling prep, they may soak for 5-10 min... i really just want em a bit wet cuz they seem to slide in witht the hand corker better


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

The best thing to do with corks if you dont use a corkidor is to put them in a colander with a bucket under it and pour over the corks some sanitizer solution(Kmeta and water) and then put a lid over that for 15 minutes as the gases do most of the work while they drip dry also, then they are ready to use.


----------



## blackpage (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys!!! I have my first batch of wine sweetened and bottled now!!! YAY!! It tastes pretty good but not as strong as I would have thought with 4 lb of blackberries to make one gallon of wine. 

Julie: I was going to boil them because that is what the book that i have says to do but it said to put them in boiling water, then simmer for a few minutes and then let them soak for at least 4 hours if not over night. I thought that seemed strange so I thought I would ask you guys!! 

Thanks so much for the quick responses! I've got 4 more gallons settling right now so I'm pretty psyched that this first one turned out so well!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 12, 2010)

Yep, 6-8 lbs of fruit per gallon is what we recommend for most fruits.


----------



## blackpage (Dec 12, 2010)

hmmm well I wish I woulda found this forum and asked before I went and made a bunch of batches. Oh well...live and learn. Thanks for that Wade!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 12, 2010)

I spray my Nomacorcs with a water and sulfite solution and let them drip in a funnel with a screen. Then I fill my bottles and cork.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 13, 2010)

jeepingchick said:


> I place mine in sanatizing solution that is room temp at when i start my bottling prep, they may soak for 5-10 min... i really just want em a bit wet cuz they seem to slide in witht the hand corker better



Same here..


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> Use a corkador.



Yup - this is what i do.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 13, 2010)

blackpage said:


> hmmm well I wish I woulda found this forum and asked before I went and made a bunch of batches. Oh well...live and learn. Thanks for that Wade!!



You probalby want to drink them over the next few months.

I use the synthetic corks and spray them with kmeta before putting them in.


----------



## JLS (Apr 28, 2011)

*corkador - corkidor ?*

What is a corkador or corkidor?
Thanks 


Wade E said:


> The best thing to do with corks if you dont use a corkidor is to put them in a colander with a bucket under it and pour over the corks some sanitizer solution(Kmeta and water) and then put a lid over that for 15 minutes as the gases do most of the work while they drip dry also, then they are ready to use.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2011)

jeepingchick said:


> I place mine in sanatizing solution that is room temp at when i start my bottling prep, they may soak for 5-10 min... i really just want em a bit wet cuz they seem to slide in witht the hand corker better



That's about what I do since I'm still using a hand corker. I put just enough in the bottom of my 2 gallon primary to wet the corks then shake them around. They are not barely wet when they go in the bottles.


----------



## Tom (Apr 28, 2011)

JLS said:


> What is a corkador or corkidor?
> Thanks



Its a way to sanitize equipment and or corks. What you do is put a strong solution of k-meta in a opened mason jar. put that in a bucket,add corks or what you want sanitized and snap the lid shut w/airlock. The fumes will sanitize whats in the "corkador"


----------



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2011)

blackpage said:


> I'm just getting ready to sweeten my wine and I realized I'm not exactly sure how long to boil/soak my corks...any help?



I used to boil them. Big mistake. Like the others, I just dip em in some kmeta solution.


----------



## joea132 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cork Soakers

This link will most likely be very helpful
::


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Apr 28, 2011)

joea132 said:


> Cork Soakers
> 
> This link will most likely be very helpful
> ::



That was funny!!!


----------



## vinividivici (Apr 29, 2011)

The cork soakers! Hilarious! Thanks for the link.

Now, I go soaka my own cork(s)...


----------

